# The bravest Betta of all (sequel to "the true wild Betta")



## baylee767 (Nov 5, 2010)

Well, my first story can be found here - http://www.bettafish.com/showthread.php?t=61406

And now here is the sequel.

Prologue - rewind the clock 10 years

I am ancient. I have lived for nearly 10 years, and there are many generations of Bettas who have been born from me. My beloved died years ago, as long with most of the survivors of what is now known as "the day disaster struck." But me, I'm still alive. I feel it wont be too much longer though.

"Moontail." Called a voice I turned slowely in my rock cave, all around it looked pure green. The rice was growing, and the whole rice paddy was crowded and just covered in green stocks. I noticed a young brown Betta rush in. "Yes?" I asked. "Your great great great grand daughter wanted me to tell you that she sends her best wishes." The brown Betta said. "Please, I'm fine." I coughed, knowing the real truth. The brown Betta just flared and swam away. Outside, as usual, I heard many Bettas laying around the cave. _It's like they worship me._ I thought.

This morning felt different then all others. It was going to be red-moon tonight, that I could feel. It has only happened one other time in my life, and tonight would probably be my last time seeing it. 

I felt ill, but continued my day. A huge pile of dead blood worms, and even a few minnows, was pushed into my cave, and I feasted. But it was getting late, and I was feeling weak.

I layed down under the hole in the rock and watched as the full moon slowely became enveloped in red. Suddenly I gasped, my fins felt numb. I tried to move them, but for some reason they wouldn't move. I tried to shout but my mouth wouldn't open. My gills were still pumping and the water was rich with oxygen, so maybe these effects would wear off before it was too late. 

As the minutes passed by, it was surprisingly quiet and calm. On the inside I wanted to panic, to move, something. But I was stuck. I saw red everywhere, and I saw my reflection against the surface. The moonlight was turning my scales red, and soon, so was the whole cave. I saw around me great figures... those of predators, catchers, giant fish, and Bettas. I thought I saw a glowing outline of a betta there... one of a catcher there...

Soon my fins were working again, but something was different. I was stronger and brighter, the world looked so clear, and the water stretched farther than even before, reaching the ends of the earth. I saw Goldheart weaving through the water to me, and I knew where I was.


----------



## BettasAreBomb (Feb 14, 2011)

yaaaaay sequel im exited now but poor moontail. I guess hes happy now with goldheart


----------



## turtle10 (Dec 30, 2010)

Aw he is in heaven now 

So sad, but the story seems like it is going to be good


----------



## B3TTA LUVA (Feb 13, 2011)

^_^ he iz with his beloved goldheart!!! yayz!!


----------



## baylee767 (Nov 5, 2010)

Part 2: The cave

I flared at a wierd looking snail crawling across a rock. Around me there were Bettas swimming around all over. For a minute it looked like one appeared that looked like me. _Don't be riduculous. No Betta looks like me. _I thought.

I glanced up at the surface and wanted to shudder at the white Betta that stared back at me. It looked so strange, but it was me. I already had longer fins and my scales were alien, luckily I knew I was a Betta through and through.

This place seemed nice... why was I here? Oh yeah, to find a territory. Yes, it had a nice little cave, and lots of places where rice was bound to shoot up. There was also a little shoal of minnows that was sticking around the cave, so I went in.

It was surprisingly big, and there was a hole in the top of the cave where I could easily get air. It was obvious no Betta had been here for awhile, probably YEARS, because there wasn't any Betta scent or taste. On the walls there were strange shapes... like really wierd creatures. There was the outline of feeders, bird-predators, fish, Bettas... and a white Betta. My nose nearly touching the wall, I examined the white Betta.

It had a huge tail shaped like the moon, and was in the center of all the wierd outlines. It told a story... But what that was, I guess I'll never know. 

I flared and chased away a minnow. _This is my territory._ I decided. I looked at the wall, and the wierd outlines were gone.

_You're going crazy, Whitesun._


----------



## BettasAreBomb (Feb 14, 2011)

Is whitesun moontails son :-O wellanu way this looks like its gona be cool


----------



## baylee767 (Nov 5, 2010)

Lol nope not his son he died 10 years ago (This is right after the first story ended). But you'll see exactly how this lines up later on in the story.


----------



## bettaloverforever16 (Jan 14, 2011)

Confusing..... But I can tell it'll be awesome though. I LOVED your first one! This one I bet will be even better!!


----------



## baylee767 (Nov 5, 2010)

Thanks!

Sorry, I forgot yesterday lol. So here's more! Oh, also, I meant part 1 above.

WARNING: This part might be considered a bit "gruesome" to some so don't read if you're kind of squeamish.

Part 2:

I've only been in my territroy a few weeks, but the water level was somehow dropping. I'd heard tales of the drought, but doubted they were true. Heck, odds are this is the most the water level will drop.

I noticed a lot of other Bettas swimming farther out into the rice paddy the last couple of days, and it makes no sense. "Why would they want to go out so far they could get lost?" I wondered. The rice paddy stretched forever, never stopping, so obviously these Bettas were doomed to get lost forever. "Well, I'm not leaving. I'm staying in my nice safe cave." And with that I swam inside of it.

________________________________________________________________

It has been a few weeks. I panicked, the water level was barely 2 inches, and in many spots the rice paddy was dried up. I would frantically swim for a minute just to hit dry land. It was like the rice paddy was breaking up into a bunch of big puddles. 

In the distance I heard a Bettas call. "HELP!" That was a females voice! I rushed towards her, only to stop at the edge of my puddle. In between a HUGE gap between my and some other large puddle was a tiny puddle. Sticking up out of it was a female, flopping and shouting. "Help!! help!!!" That puddle was way to shallow, it couldn't cover her and it was shrinking by the minute. She was far, far away, much to far to leap. The puddle was just shriveling away under the intense sun.

I realized her only chance. "Flop this way!" But no, a Betta can't control where it flops. I looked away, but there was just a few rocks, a bunch of boring dirt, and the large puddle I was in. It was way too boring, I was already bored of it. _Might as well attempt to help that female._

Once again I came to look, but she had almost no water at all. But it was a strong healthy looking female, maybe she would make it! But no... she was just shrieking her gills off and flopping for her life, only hoping she would make it to water. "Try to come here if you can!" I kept on shouting, hoping to help direct her. She seemed to try, she angled her fins like she would to swim over, but she flopped around in circles around the dry land. 

A few hours later, I was exhausted from shouting instructions. This female was almost to the puddle I was in though! Maybe she would make it! She'd certainly gotten used to flopping where she wanted to go. But, if I was exhausted just from shouting... how could she do it?I looked at her and saw her weakly flop, and then she just gave up. "Don't give up!" I shouted. "You have to be brave!" But she just tilted her head weakly with a look of pure exhaaustion and horror on her face.

"You..." She gasped. She twitched her eyes momentarily towards the sky and the sun that was stealing the moisture from her. Then she looked at me again. Her eyes got a haunted look and she said, "Yes, there will be a beam brighter than the sun, the one braver than a Lion and with the power to save all." She gave one final fin twitch, and was still.

I gasped and swam as far as I could into the puddle. She had still died, and... what she had said frightened me. "Wait... sun? Brightness? I'm Whitesun! What does this mean?" I wondered aloud.

"I'm not sure what she was talking about, but it was obviously directed towards me, and I have to respect the words of a dying Betta."


----------



## bettamaniac (Jan 6, 2011)

wait if he already died and was in betta heaven than how could another betta in betta heaven die there?


----------



## turtle10 (Dec 30, 2010)

bettamaniac said:


> wait if he already died and was in betta heaven than how could another betta in betta heaven die there?


Why do you keep questioning her stories? Seriously, that is disrespectful. They are her stories and she can make them however she wants, if you have an issue with them then don't read or comment.


----------



## bettamaniac (Jan 6, 2011)

turtle10 said:


> Why do you keep questioning her stories? Seriously, that is disrespectful. They are her stories and she can make them however she wants, if you have an issue with them then don't read or comment.


I ask one question when I am confused and you say I am being nothing but a critic. I just asked a question because I am confused. apparently I cant ask a question about a story without being called a critic.


----------



## turtle10 (Dec 30, 2010)

I guess I misinterpreted. I thought you were questioning her ideas like before, sorry.


----------



## HayrideHaunter (Dec 20, 2010)

Honestly...I think Moontail was the one that died...then it switched to a new betta, Whitesun...and she'll connect the two scenarios later. The transition was confusing =/

Great otherwise!


----------



## fishman12 (Sep 1, 2010)

I think the first part was the prolouge, and then the rest is a new story...

Anyway, great story, love it, and can't wait for more


----------



## baylee767 (Nov 5, 2010)

Sorry everybody can't update this story until thursday (Left 2 weeks ago for a trip to Europe and come home then... explains why I haven't updated) Because I only get rare access to the computer here. 

To clear confusion (sorry I was so unclear about it) I don't think you noticed, but I wrote a time thing at the top "10 years later" and I gave the Betta a new name. That's because it's a different Betta. Sorry everybody about not updating!


----------



## baylee767 (Nov 5, 2010)

Wow I kind of forgot about this thread. I'll revive it...

Part 3: The snake

whoosh... splash. That's all I heard for the next couple of days.

My instincts drove me forward. The puddles were always small, so I'd instantly leap into the next, only to find that THAT one was also small and then jump to the next again, and so the cycle continued.

Until I hit the place. I froze up at one puddle and looked up. My reflection stared back at me from the surface, and suddenly it vanished. A thing like a blue-brown snake appeared. _What the...? _It was like some sort of vision. Then I realized that I only needed one more jump.

I gathered myself and leaped and with a splash landed in a great body of water, many many times bigger than the rice paddy. I could just sense the sheer enormity of this place. Around me the water was some how MOVING. It also felt pleasantly cool after the over heated puddles.

And there, by a plant, were two male Bettas. I hid and listened to them speak, "Yeah. Dey say der are no more bloodworms. Dey say da grocs took em all, and dat we're ganna starve. Theres no telling how we're ganna make it", One shivered. I could only stare at this freakish fish. It was brown with a huge jutting chin, and it looked like it had a ferocious appetite. The one next to it looked exactly the same to me, and they spoke funny.

The water suddenly started to drag me forward. I was caught off guard, and before I knew it, I was out in the open with two strange Bettas staring at me.


----------



## baylee767 (Nov 5, 2010)

Part 4:

The Bettas stared in awe at... _me._ One called, "what're ya? A fish? a bird maybay? Only birds has colorz like dat." I stayed silent, and the other Betta said, "Hey, Sloghsloa, Let's take him to da others!" _SLOGHSLOA? What an odd name. _"Sure things, Raighan! That's a great idea." And with that the two Bettas led me up the snake.

After awhile, we reached the place they called "camp". Bettas came and went, but it was still a prime spot for everyone to hang out and hunt.

It felt a bit akward as everyone was staring at me. "Such bright scales, how does he survive?" One muttered. "Wow, look at those fins! How does he move?" Said another. One Betta even came to me and gave me a bug. He said he'd give me his "sacrafise".

Well, this place was wierd all right. But how am I going to get home? How far away am I from my beloved rice paddy?


----------

